# S4 Question



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Wrong forum I know but, What sort of mpg / how much does is cost to fill up and how many miles do you get from a tank do you guys get out of your S4's regular driving etc,


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I can cruise between Hatfield and Droitwich on a busy Friday PM and get about 25+mpg, which isn't bad for 120 mile trip.

The tank is quite small for the car - 62 litres (Lisa's A4 Cab has a bigger tank!) and when filled, it normally quotes around 260miles range (maybe more) which equates to roughly 20mpg overall.

Basically, dipping your right foot causes it to DRINK fuel alarmingly quickly - but driving more normally is OK. The gap in consumption when pressing on versus driving normally is much bigger than the TT.

As for ownership experience - its a good car to drive, and the sheer amount of torque available throughout the rev range makes it very easy. The noise (especially with a couple of mods!) still makes me smile, but ultimately it doesn't have the poise, dynamics, nippyness or outright handling capability of a proper "sports" car. But when you look at it for what it is, it is very very good indeed, and probably represents excellent value.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

It wasn't a long-term thing, but I managed an average of 13 mpg over a whole tank. 

Maybe it was me not really trying though :wink:

Sure some of the owners will post some contradictory numbers soon (or maybe not) - Seriously its got a 4.2 V8, its never going to be very economical. I really think the old RS4 would manage better economy by some way TBH, with more exclusivity and lower depreciation. Just my 2p.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was told I'd get about 18mpg on average before I bought the car...and I do roughly.

It Jampott says' it's very easy to get it to drop right down. Our driving is a very varied mix of town, motorway, fun etc.

I've seen the DIS say 350 miles left on the tank and I even acheived it!! but that was on a steady motorway trip (with cruise control on) down to Luxembourg.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

p.s. My tank is 66 litres. I think they shrunk them in 2004. :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

p.s. My tank is 66 litres. I think they shrunk them in 2004. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> p.s. My tank is 66 litres. I think they shrunk them in 2004. :?


so is that 132litres in all :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> p.s. My tank is 66 litres. I think they shrunk them in 2004. :?


Also double posting I think this needs reporting to a moderator :lol: :lol:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I get about 20mpg on average (it's a stock motor).

It's terrible in traffic (13 to 15mpg).

It's a fantastic car, but if economy worries you one iota, it's not for you.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Its not to much of bother just don't fancy averaging 12 (like a colleagues 740)

As an idea on my daily travels, work etc in the TT i get @ 27.5 and do 300 miles so Â£50 ish, I just don't want Â£50 to become Â£100 + on my daily commute,

Any way i need to get info together before i break it to Mrs B (who is keen on moving )

Is it AVS or fixed servicing ? and what would be a typical cost in the S.E


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

AVS Servicing, and quite reasonable I think... certainly no worse Â£ for Â£ than a TT.

Mine's done 14k miles and needs a service around 17-18k, which sounds about right. Also needs new tyres and brake pads, but 2 days at Castle Combe and 1 trip to Santa Pod have caused this...  :roll: :lol:

Are you after a Saloon, Avant or Cab?

TBH, out of the 3, I'd probably only take the Avant. I think I'd take the M3 Cab over the S4 Cab (if specced right) but haven't really compared the Saloon to anything... The Avant is in a class of its own, really...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

3 kids 2 dogs i think it'll have to be the avant Will have to see how the annual pay review goes in a few weeks


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> 3 kids 2 dogs i think it'll have to be the avant Will have to see how the annual pay review goes in a few weeks


Well worth considering the Milltek and the Short Shift as additions... 

Looking new or 2nd hand? Do you like Nogaro?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

2nd hand, Sorry Tim not to keen on the noggy although i don't think i've seen it in the flesh,

As i said just fishing for ideas at the mo, but with the nippers growing at an alarming rate the TT really is a squueze now

Tony


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> 2nd hand, Sorry Tim not to keen on the noggy although i don't think i've seen it in the flesh,
> 
> As i said just fishing for ideas at the mo, but with the nippers growing at an alarming rate the TT really is a squueze now
> 
> Tony


Noggy is an "in the flesh" colour 

Just bear in mind that, whilst the rear seats are bigger than in the TT, if the driver and passenger are quite tall, legroom in the back is still rather limited. Definately worth taking the family with you for a test-drive.

It doesn't have the biggest boot in the world, either...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> 3 kids 2 dogs i think it'll have to be the avant Will have to see how the annual pay review goes in a few weeks


That car belongs to a guy on tyresmoke.net ("18ME"). It's been very looked after.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Just bear in mind that, whilst the rear seats are bigger than in the TT, if the driver and passenger are quite tall, legroom in the back is still rather limited. Definately worth taking the family with you for a test-drive.


I sat in the back behind my drivers seat (son next to me) whilst waiting for the Mrs the other day. I was surprised how much room I actually had behind my seat (I'm 6ft tall). It's a bit of a struggle getting in and out but once there it was fine.


jampott said:


> It doesn't have the biggest boot in the world, either...


The Avant isn't a true estate just like the BMW Touring. Neither are Volvos. They're more of a lifestyle vehicle but they're certainly not titchy. In fact on the saloon the boot is huge (for a saloon) and I wish they'd taken a couple of inches and given it to the rear passengers. If they had I guess they'd sell less A6's.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > 3 kids 2 dogs i think it'll have to be the avant Will have to see how the annual pay review goes in a few weeks
> ...


Looks good i notice it's been there for a while, All i need to do is convince Mrs B, and hope for the best with the annual comp


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Â£27k for a car with 27k miles on it? Not bad spec...

Maybe mine is worth a little more than I thought


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

If its leg room and boot space ya need, you'll be needed one of these.......


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I thought about one but they always seem to be lapping slower than me on trackdays [smiley=smoking.gif]

.....ducks and runs for cover. :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > 3 kids 2 dogs i think it'll have to be the avant Will have to see how the annual pay review goes in a few weeks
> ...


18ME certainly goes through some cars! I went to his house to look at a S3 a few years back. I couldn't find fault with it at all. By all accounts he changes cars every 6 motnhs or so and always has at least 2 or 3 'performance' cars in his ownership.

That S4 looks awesome too a complete bargain! 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think he's had that one a while as I see mto remember him having a lookylike 1.9TDi for sale some time ago.

Very nice car though.

I know this might be a bit left of field, but have you considered getting a 3.0TDi Avant?

Considerably cheaper to run (fuel bills anyway), and I bet you'd be surprised by its turn of pace when you press on.

Like others have said though, the room in the back is pitiful. Though unlike ScoTTy I thought the saloon we had had marginally more room in the back, but I may be mistaken. The boot was certainly longer in the saloon - as we could get the pram in it lengthways and can't with the Avant.

If I could go back and buy again, I'd probably go for an A6 of some description.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Rear leg room was a deciding factor in going for A6. The A4 just isn't comfortable for long runs in the back IMHO.

One my second A6, both been great, although I hope I don't blow the turbo(s) on this one


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay next question does any one know what the maximum towing weight is for an S4 ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Okay next question does any one know what the maximum towing weight is for an S4 ?


Its "zero".

Audi don't recommend the fitting of a tow bar, IIRC.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Okay next question does any one know what the maximum towing weight is for an S4 ?
> ...


Ah thats not good


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Not saying Tim's wrong (hell, he's got an S4) so should know better than me.

Just it does seem odd... other A4's can tow, and with loads of big V8 grunt and quattro 4WD grip it would seem well suited to towing. Its going to weigh a bit too, which should theoretically mean a decent tow-weight capacity.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just looking on Audi's site for the NEW S4 (which is really no different to the B6)...

Weights/volumes:

Unladen weight (kg) 1720

Gross weight limit (kg) 2270

Roof load limit/nose weight (kg) 75

Trailer weight limit

- unbraked (kg)

- braked on 12% gradient

- braked on 8% gradient

Luggage compartment capacity (ltrs) 442/1184

Tank capacity (ltrs) 63

(nothing given for towing)

Putting in the T Quattro Manual to compare:

Unladen weight (kg) 1520

Gross weight limit (kg) 2070

Roof load limit/nose weight (kg) 165

Trailer weight limit

- unbraked (kg) 750

- braked on 12% gradient 1600

- braked on 8% gradient 1800

Luggage compartment capacity (ltrs) 442/1184

Tank capacity (ltrs) 63

All of a sudden we have some technical information... :?

It looks like Audi don't want you to put a trailer on it OR a heavy roof box...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Thks for that Tim, bit surprised to say the least as Jonno said i thought it would make a great tower :?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

If its a make or break for you, might be worth a call/email to Audi AG (or a german dealer?) for clarification. They might offer TUV approval too.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Thks for that Tim, bit surprised to say the least as Jonno said i thought it would make a great tower :?


Doubtful. Even if you stood the Avant upright, its only a couple of cm taller than a TT would be. :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thks for that Tim, bit surprised to say the least as Jonno said i thought it would make a great tower :?
> ...


 :lol: Very good


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Sorry, I'm going to go all TT owner now -

why would anyone want to tow with an S4 :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> Sorry, I'm going to go all TT owner now -
> 
> why would anyone want to tow with an S4 :?


If I bought a track car to go along with my bus, I'd rather like the capability of being able to tow it to a track 

Would also like to fit a towball mounted bike carrier.

I can't remember the exact reason why the S4 can't tow, but have always understood it to be the case...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

vernan said:


> Sorry, I'm going to go all TT owner now -
> 
> why would anyone want to tow with an S4 :?


Might need to tow a horsebox taking Mrs B's horse to horseshows in the summer as the regular and free transport is no longer, but as the horse weighs 650 kg, I think i may need to buy a horsebox


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> ... as the horse weighs 650 kg, I think i may need to buy a horsebox


Indeed, suspect you'd struggle otherwise, even in the Avant's boot


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's not meant to be done but it can be :

HERE


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> It's not meant to be done but it can be :
> 
> HERE


I'll look at that when i get home, got a big red screen at work


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jesus. What are those tiny silver things poking out of either side of the car?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> vernan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'm going to go all TT owner now -
> ...


 or a boat, camping trailor, dirt bikes, track car etc. hopefully NOT a caravan.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > vernan said:
> ...


Nah, be quite a challenge to get the horse into any of those.
:wink:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

OK all, sorry, those are quite acceptable reasons  
I just had visions of










and it turned me into a TT owner. I was looking for a disabled space in Tescos :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


not necessarily...... :twisted:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

garyc said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Hmmm better not show Mrs B this thread [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 18me (Sep 25, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Cheers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Are you sure it was my house that you come to see an S3 because I know I've had a few cars but can't seem to remember having an S3 :?

BTW I've taken a deposit on the S4 today. I can't believe how long its been for sale and no one had come to look at it until today, although I had loads of calls but most were from people wanting to P/X. The car is a fantastic allrounder and very understated although I wouldn't have a std one as Scotty would obviously point out the advantages of the stage 3 :wink: I had this car for about 12mths which is a long time for me but divorce means one has to cut back on some luxuries.

So does anyone know of a good value TTR 225 2001/02 for sale in black with baseball leather?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

18me said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Or was it an R32? I remember seeing so many hatchbacks when i was looking. I do know it was grey though!


----------



## 18me (Sep 25, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> 18me said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


I did have a grey R32 but I thought only one person looked at it who bought it, although I could be wrong as it seems a long time ago to me. 

Was it this one at this house?


----------

